# Linksys Setup Wizard problem!



## Bennett79VA (May 10, 2007)

Hi,


I'm green to this whole networking thing. I can't seem to install the Linksys Wireless Network Monitor. It just seems to stop at 25% and never goes anywhere for hours. Then I get frustrated and open up the task manager. The following applications are running: Linksys Setup Wizard, InstallShield Wizard, and AEGIS Protocol - Installation. When I ended the AEGIS Protocol - Installation, the thing goes to 100%, but the program doesn't work. What's wrong with this aegis thing?




Please help!
THANKS for taking the time to read this.


----------



## ketan1984 (May 19, 2007)

Hi,

I had similar problem, I believe ur pc is running with windows xp sp2...right

If yes do this

Uninstall the previous installation
connect the wireless adapter to the pc...you will be getting a found new hardware wizard

follow tht wizard and install it

then u can find a wireless network connection icon on the network connection...thru tht u will be able to connect to the wireless networks

Try ir and let me know


----------

